# Neck Pain...in the back!



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Just wanted to ask...I know that it seems like any symptom can come along with thyroid problems, and especially a sore throat, pain in the throat area of the neck, but what about pain in the back of the neck?

I've started getting a pain there and wondered if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Would a chiropractic adjustment help?


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

ooh I don't know if I would mess with that! It's only developed with the thyroid issues, as well as the sore throat


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JenneyCat said:


> ooh I don't know if I would mess with that! It's only developed with the thyroid issues, as well as the sore throat


Have you had an ultra-sound? Do you feel swollen lymph nodes anywhere in the neck front or back and back of your head?

It is possible that a painful neuropathy has developed but if you have not had an ultra-sound, I would insist on one and soon.

Worried about you and do let us know!


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Andros, I just had my appt with the Endo on Wednesday and he is indeed referring me for an ultrasound, so I will let you all know once it's scheduled!

He did of course do an examination on me and did not feel anything abnormal, but only an ultrasound will tell 

I don't feel any swollen lymph nodes, just my throat is sore on the inside, neck pain in the back and sometimes the front left.

I was just curious if anyone had had this before, I know that the ultrasound will reveal all!


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

I get that pain sometimes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JenneyCat said:


> Thanks Andros, I just had my appt with the Endo on Wednesday and he is indeed referring me for an ultrasound, so I will let you all know once it's scheduled!
> 
> He did of course do an examination on me and did not feel anything abnormal, but only an ultrasound will tell
> 
> ...


Pain radiates; some times a great distance from the point of origin so I am very very glad you have an ultra-sound scheduled. This is great and you must let us know when so we can keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you very much  you are so kind....I didn't even think about the pain radiating


----------

